# My site is up!



## vroom_skies

So it's been a long time coming, but my site has now reached Beta 2.7, there are still some things in the works. So there will be unfinished or unpolished sections.

As of right now I still need to populate it with photos and info, but at least it's up.
Any comments would be great.
Also, feel free to recommend ideas, tips, edits, etc.

Here it is:
www.rsiphoto.com

Thanks
Bob


----------



## ghost

Looks mint mate, some good pix too.


----------



## Kornowski

Looks great, Bob! I really like the clean & simple lay out you have!

It did take a while to initially load it though.


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> Looks great, Bob! I really like the clean & simple lay out you have!
> 
> It did take a while to initially load it though.



Of course, it's a picture website


----------



## cohen

nice


----------



## Ben

ah! yay! I've been watching and waiting for this site for the longest time  I'm glad its finally up and running


----------



## grk77536

nice site dude. I'm a big fan of nature photography.


----------



## TFT

Quality Bob, I'm envious


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome job man, I too love the clean, simple layout. And the pictures look hella profesionnal 

Good luck


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks for all the comments you guys, they mean alot.
I wanted a site that was sleek, simple and professional looking and I think we achieved it.

Now all I have to do is populate it with all the info. That shouldn't take long though.
I need to figure out a photoshop action for the photo border, that's giving me a bit of trouble lol.

Have you really been waiting a awhile for this Ben? I'm sorry I've kept you waiting, hopefully it's worth the wait.

Thanks
Bob

PS- When you guys are on the homepage, do you hear the music? Would you say it's to quite, to loud etc? Or are you not even on the homepage long enough to hear it start playing?


----------



## adarsh

Whoa, nice website.
The music is perfect. Not too toud, not too soft.
Nice pictures too.


----------



## kobaj

Haha, thats the music from BlackMesaSource . You should probably give credit somewhere or something .

Nice site though, did you program yourself? Or simply use dreamweaver : /.


----------



## vroom_skies

Indeed that is the BMS theme song.
I contacted them first to make sure it was ok and they said it was fine.
We haven't thrown up a credit page yet, but there will be one soon.

My friend hard coded it for me. I'm hopeless when it comes to code lol.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Have you really been waiting a awhile for this Ben? I'm sorry I've kept you waiting, hopefully it's worth the wait.
> 
> Thanks
> Bob
> 
> PS- When you guys are on the homepage, do you hear the music? Would you say it's to quite, to loud etc? Or are you not even on the homepage long enough to hear it start playing?



haha. No, I haven't been waiting THAT long for it. I've just been checking in on the site for a few months now...Seeing what's changed, waiting for the "new look" your 404(under construction) page kept telling me you were going to get 

I just think it's pretty cool you've started your own site now


----------



## vroom_skies

Ha, yeah that page was up for a little while lol. 
I don't know why my friend put 'wait for the new look' since we weren't redoing the look, but more just finishing it up.

Well, I'm just glad it's up and running now. There are obviously something still to be tweaked, but it's good for now.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## theryaner

pew pew?


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks theryaner... lol?


----------



## Buzz1927

That looks really good, Bob. Nice job!


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks Buzz


----------



## Tuffie

Nice work dude. Congrats on getting it up, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Kesava

Tuffie said:


> Nice work dude. Congrats on getting it up, if you know what I mean.



hahaahhaha


----------



## vroom_skies

... thanks lol


----------



## MyCattMaxx

vroom_skies said:


> So it's been a long time coming, but my site has now reached Beta 2.7, there are still some things in the works. So there will be unfinished or unpolished sections.
> 
> As of right now I still need to populate it with photos and info, but at least it's up.
> Any comments would be great.
> Also, feel free to recommend ideas, tips, edits, etc.
> 
> Here it is:
> www.rsiphoto.com
> 
> Thanks
> Bob



I'm happy that you happy...lol  Nice way to spam your site.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Look dude, this is in the photography section. A respected member of the forum wants opinions on his site from others. That is not spam.


----------



## vroom_skies

MyCattMaxx said:


> I'm happy that you happy...lol  Nice way to spam your site.



Sry man, this isn't spam.
- First off I've been a member of this forum for quite awhile.
- Secondly I'm not trying to steal people away from CF and to another forum.
- And Thirdly I'm not trying to make a profit from this thread.

I'm a photographer and I just wanted to share my work with my friends over at CF. That is not spam.

Bob


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I have been here as long as you have...So that point is mute.

Second, I never claimed you were stealing members.

Third, I never said you were trying to make a profit.

 I can say the same when I start threads to other sites I am deeply involved with. You have now set the standard I can run with...


----------



## vroom_skies

What is with members these day.
Let me explain:
- I never stated you weren't hear as long as I was. You accused me of being a spammer. Spammers are normally members for just a few days or weeks, not multiple years.
- Once again, spammers try to promote something that normally takes away from the forum as a whole. Am I doing that? No.
- And, once more. What are spammers trying to do? Most of the time make a profit. Am I trying to make a profit off of this post? Can someone give me a no?

So in jist, your whole first post was mute.

Thanks for wasting my time,
Bob


----------



## theryaner

MyCattMaxx said:


> I'm happy that you happy...lol  Nice way to spam your site.



wow man chill out


pew pew?


----------



## vroom_skies

Whats up CF,

We made some changes to the site, so hopefully it's a little better now.
Were still having some trouble with the host, so don't mind the speed if it's slow.

C&C are welcome as always.
Thanks
Bob

PS- Both the guestbook & photo comments should be working, so feel free to leave a reply if you want.


----------



## Irishwhistle

NICE! I like!  The music seems just right to me...


----------



## Ben

Wow...Bob, I have to say this is an amazing photo. Who/What did you take it for?


----------



## vroom_skies

Irishwhistle said:


> NICE! I like!  The music seems just right to me...


Thanks for the feedback man.



Ben said:


> Wow...Bob, I have to say this is an amazing photo. Who/What did you take it for?


Ha, thanks Ben. Thats Tyler, he's a good friend of mine and that shot taken while doing a fun little shoot we had.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Ramodkk

That's just can't get any professional-er vroom, nice work!


----------



## theryaner

thats me in the picture


----------



## vroom_skies

ramodkk said:


> That's just can't get any professional-er vroom, nice work!


Thanks ramodkk 



theryaner said:


> thats me in the picture


You must then know something that I don't lol. What does your last name start with then? 

Bob


----------



## Candy

Thats looking real nice man. Well done.

(I think MyCattMaxx's comment was a bit out of place and I hope he doesn't try to continue the argument.)
EDIT: Wait that happened a while ago, sorry lol.


----------

